
NASA Picks a Dozen Astronauts from a Pool of 3M - pratap103
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-08/nasa-picks-a-dozen-astronauts-from-a-pool-of-3-million
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932)

